# Looking for a competition obedience trainer to do seminars



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Our club is looking for someone to do competition obedience seminars this winter. We like to do a weekend 2 day seminar. Do you have someone you liked that communicates well with humans on competition obedience? Please post a link to their information. Thank you

P.S. We have used Connie Cleveland in 2013.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dunno if she travels that far, but Bridget Carlson is well worth considering. 
Bridget Carlsen - Competition Obedience Training


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Love love love Ward Falkner! Seems everyone loved him also at our.. good draw also!
Here is his link http://www.wardfalkner.com/wardfalkner.com/Home.html


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Love love love Ward Falkner! Seems everyone loved him also at our.. good draw also!
> Here is his link Ward Falkner Competition obedience dog Training Train with Ward and Zoom - Winners of the 2011 and 2012 AKC/Eukanuba national obedience invitational


I have a working slot at a W. Faulkner seminar next month. I can't wait. I second this suggestion.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Janice Gunn would be good


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you! 

I did find out that Janice Gunn & Ward Faulkner are in BC can't work in the US without a work visa unfortunately. How did your clubs work around the visa issue?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ward has went through all the work visa stuff... I would contact him..


----------

